# scoop and bake muffin mix



## wizcat3 (Jun 4, 2003)

I own a bakery and want to get muffins in and out of the oven quickly in the am. I can buy from my distributor any number of scoop and bake mixes. However, I prefer to make it myself. Does anyone know if I can take my recipe and mix the dry and wet ingredients together once a week ,for ex, and not have a problem with the end product? Sometimes I have to make muffins several times a day. I have a bakery wholesale business also. This would save me lots of time. Thanks for your help. W


----------



## sucrechef (Sep 1, 2005)

Not knowing your recipe, I can't say for certain that it will work to mix ahead of time, but I don't see why not. I would recommend that any batter not being baked immediately be stored in the cooler until you are ready to use it and this might add slightly to your baking times as the mix will not be at room temp to begin with. I suggest testing it out by setting aside a small amount of batter from a few separate batches, storing it in the cooler and baking it off several days later.

I'm curious to know the result ... please keep me posted.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Are you talking having you dry mix in bulk and adding wet when needed? If so, yes to most. We premix almost all dry ingredients, mainly for a compaction problem and not time.
If your talking mixing all the way and storing, then it depends on the mix. We will bring up our basic muffin mix and keep in in buckets for the week without a problem.
I also do our Carrot, zucchini etc. in large batches and freeze them without sacraficing to much quality.
In slow times like we have now, we scoop our muffins right into the pan and freeze them. The am Person just pulls out the tray and bam, their baked.
hth
pan


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

The bran muffin recipe from Maida Heatter's Book of Great Desserts is phenomenal, and you can mix it ahead of time and store it in the cooler to bake in the morning. I've held it for two days and it's just as easy to store the wet and dry separately and mix in the AM if you want it. PM me if you want the recipe.


----------



## wizcat3 (Jun 4, 2003)

Hello. I made up the batter and held it overnight and it turned out perfect. This will save alot of time, as daily I get orders for muffing and other stuff to be picked up the same night. Thanks alot Wizcat


----------



## breton beats (Feb 21, 2007)

I would have to agree with everything that is said here. I have pre-mixed for years without nary a problem, assuming that you are using standard recipes. A quick note though . Make sure you are using double-acting baking powder. If you are working in the US and with common brands than you can assume you are. Double acting reacts twice first at room temp when it is first mixed than second when higher heat is added. If you were using single acting then there would be a loss of lift if you where to pre-mix.


----------



## tsawyer (Feb 23, 2007)

At our bakery we make batches of dry mixes for our muffins and scones. These are stored in buckets. We have an egg/milk mixture in gallon containers in the frig. In the morning we just weigh out the dry mixes, add the fruit etc., fold in the wet and scoop. This works very well. We do not get ahead on the dry mixes though, only prepping what we will need for the next day or two.


----------

